# How to protect leather furniture from cat's scratching??



## LilyLover (Feb 20, 2013)

So we have a crappy suade couch in our apartment that the cats have scratched up (with 2 cat scratchers 3 feet away from it) but we are getting a new leather couch this week. I've heard of sprays you can use to prevent the cats from scratching it.. But do they work? And can they be used on leather?

I've also heard of the double sided-tape theory but is that even good for the leather alone? And I'd like to keep it looking nice without any rediculous items stuck on there!

Advice??
Thank you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have a couch that your cats have already made mincemeat of and now you're getting a new *leather* couch? 

Silly people!!!!!! :grin:

I don't know what to tell you besides covering it. My girls would punch holes in it from simply running across it and jumping up and down from it. Nothing even on purpose.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

If your cats have claws, and they jump and play, you are in for damage.
We have a sure-fit cover over our leather sofa and still have a few scratches on it.
I hate having to cover a beautiful sofa, but I hate a ruined leather sofa even more.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

There is no answer unless you lock your cats away. Getting cat scratching surfaces like multiple cat trees or those cardboard scratches can help, if you're desperate maybe you can try to set up motion sensor air horns... but in most cases your new couch will look like the old one pretty fast...

This is why I get furniture I don't really care about. Just last week Jasper sunk his hooks in my leather computer chair... looks like garbage now up close just from one 5 second session with his claws. I now have a blanket over the chair in case he ever tries again... which... is stupid. I won't buy leather again. 

One of our pieces of furniture is a cushioned rocker we found in the back lane... hey, it looked brand new! :lol: Cat wrecks it? Well that sucks, but hey it was_ free_. Most of our furniture is really old and already wrecked, that's the way to go! Give up on nice things and own nice (but slightly destructive) pets instead.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a leather office chair, but I got it really cheap off Craigslist so I don't (usually) cringe when they jump on the back of it to be by me while I'm on the computer. There are only a few pinholes on the top of the back, not too noticeable to anyone but me.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> You have a couch that your cats have already made mincemeat of and now you're getting a new *leather* couch?
> 
> Silly people!!!!!! :grin:
> 
> I don't know what to tell you besides covering it. My girls would punch holes in it from simply running across it and jumping up and down from it. Nothing even on purpose.


That was pretty much WORD FOR WORD what was going through my head as I read that post!! LOL


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You don't.


----------



## LilyLover (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for those who helped.

Others, the couch we are getting is FREE from my parents. The couch we have now has barely survived through 6 different college guys destroying it. Yes it's free but I'd still like it to not get ruined.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I know there is a bitter spray available at most pet stores that you could spray on the sides if they use it as a scratching post. It doesn't phase my cats (tried it on plants to stop them from chewing it down) but it may work on yours! Just a heads up, be sure to NOT BREATH IN while spraying! Literally made myself instantly sick with that mistake! Lol!

Also, you could try putting patches of foil on for a week or so so they break the habit of scratching. And if you do try the double sided tape (I really like Sticky Paws) test it out in a hidden area to be sure it won't damage leather. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Also if you are ever in the market to purchase new furniture, I HIGHLY recommend Ikea! They have some seriously sturdy fabric options, and almost all of their furniture have slipcovers and whatnot so you can easily change fabrics with differing seasons (or for when they get damaged from kitties!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Free or not it's going to get destroyed either by the clawing, or the back nails as they launch off.


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

*cough* softpaws *cough* 

LOL they are working for me so far


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. Soft Claws.










Cat Scratching Solutions


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

For me, the problem would be how to get those things on without Newton ripping my fingers to shreds.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL soft paws.. (cough)

I _know_ it would send Belle into a fit. 
When I put a collar on her she spent two days living behind the couch! 
We'd all walk over, look at her and say, "Hi Belle" and wave. 
I'd put her food bowl at the end so she could eat. 
At bed time we'd all walk back over and say, "Night Belle". 
Eventually, she resumed normal activity.

Sadie would do her impression of an oscillating floor fan, on high.
And B.B. would be as merciless as tezster's Newton.

So I'll stick to clipping. 
Unbelievably they all let me do that... as long as I'm quick about it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Groomers will put soft claws on your cats!


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

I recommend putting a blanket over the top. Granted, it will not prevent the scratching if your cats go flying through scratch it by accident.
We got brand new leather couch and recliner. I think I've scratched it more with my own nails than they have. If they scratch it, think of it as "Kitty Art". 

Best way to prevent "deep" scratches is to keep kitties claws trimmed and put a blanket or two over it.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Soft paws are the only 100% alternative I can think of. I mean, cats keep they're nails out when they run for grip, so there will almost be guaranteed puncture wounds on the sofa!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

marie73 said:


> You have a couch that your cats have already made mincemeat of and now you're getting a new *leather* couch?
> 
> Silly people!!!!!! :grin:
> 
> I don't know what to tell you besides covering it. My girls would punch holes in it from simply running across it and jumping up and down from it. Nothing even on purpose.


Marie is right! I have pleather couches...and my two use the scratchers I have...BUT them just running across or up and down it in play have left marks  and I keep their nails trimmed


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had softpaws put on a cat by a groomer. I bought them, so she didn't charge me much at all. I helped by holding her (the cat, not the groomer).


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I helped by holding her (the cat, not the groomer).


I just about spewed my milk across the keyboard! :lol:

The problem with nail caps/soft paws is -- and this is just me talking, since I've never used them -- wouldn't they fall off and cause you to be super vigilant about when you need to reapply more? And they'd all fall off at different times... they are a solution, but far from a hassle-free one.


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

The way they are supposed to work (I have just started using them so can't really testify from experience) is that as the cat sheds its claws naturally they shed the cap and you can reapply, I would imagine that yes they would fall off at different times but IMO that makes life easier as you only need to cover up one or two exposed claws at a time which really cuts down the amount of time you need to keep kitty cooperative lol! They are supposed to last between 4-8 weeks which is pretty vague but every cat is different. Also, with the ones my kitten has they are coloured so if one is missing it would be pretty noticeable without being super vigilant  I started a thread yesterday with a picture if you would like to see what I mean - it's called Kitty Manicure as far as I can remember


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

My cats have never, ever scratched any of our leather furniture. The wool carpet and the soft suede recliner chairs, the edges of the mattresses, etc. that is a different story, and they have different kinds of scratchers that they also use. Maybe I am lucky in that my cats really don't care for the leather, I think I put more scratches on our previous leather couch with metal hangers than all the cats combined! So maybe your wont go for it either. When they scratch the carpet or that fabric chairs I tell them "no" and they stop, of course when i am not there they probably have a scratch party. You may try a cat deterrent spray, maybe spray it on the underside of the couch so there is no question that it will ruin the leather. I


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

I find shed pieces of cat claws all around the base of my scratching posts.....and I trim about every 2 weeks. How long do soft paws stay on under normal conditions. I think my cats would find a way to chew them off.....that or they would just lay there thinking they were crippled and couldn't walk! :?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Cat Lover Lennie said:


> I find shed pieces of cat claws all around the base of my scratching posts.....and I trim about every 2 weeks. How long do soft paws stay on under normal conditions. I think my cats would find a way to chew them off.....that or they would just lay there thinking they were crippled and couldn't walk! :?


Hahhaha I don't think mine would move either Lennie......or they would completely spazz out and fly around the room...which I just wouldn't put them through that  my cats are good they don't scratch my furniture, its only when they jump off it with their back paws..and I keep them trimmed. So I deal with it


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

the only other alternative I can think of is a cover from IKEA. I've seen quite a few different sizes, and they look pretty attractive (plus some of them are washable). that would be easier than doing anything to the cat.

i'd get two, for when one is in the wash.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

cinderflower said:


> the only other alternative I can think of is a cover from IKEA. I've seen quite a few different sizes, and they look pretty attractive (plus some of them are washable). that would be easier than doing anything to the cat.
> 
> i'd get two, for when one is in the wash.


I'm gonna look at these...it would also help if they say vomit on the couch...use those when I'm not home and can't watch them


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We offer a free set of soft claws for all adopted cats from my rescue. The groomer puts them on. They last apx 3 months. Were believers in them!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I have nice, new white leather couch, sectional and leather dining room chairs and barstools. I also have 4 adult cats and foster other cats. The only issues I've had are the occasional scratch marks from kitties launching off of the leather and one foster kitty wrecked part of a dining room chair. There is minimum 4 adult, crazy, playful cats in the house at any time, usually more with fosters - and I have no problems with buying new leather furniture. 

I keep throw pillows and blankets on the couch and all kitties nails are trimmed regularly. Lots a very large, good quality cat trees / condos and various scratchers. The one foster was scratching a leather dining room chair, so I sprayed it regularly with bitter spray and kept putting her on the cat condo and petting / praising her (instead of getting mad at her scratching the chair). She learned fairly quickly, although the one chair is pretty beat up! 

Scratch marks from kitties launching happen, so the leather isn't pristine but there isn't much damage - not bad for 4 cats in 1 year. No clawing on purpose on any furniture other than the one dining room chair... I'm not sure if I'm just really lucky, but almost all the new foster cats seem to use the scratching posts and condos and not even go for leather.


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

In the case of my kitten it isn't her purposefully scratching the leather, but the crazy games of chase the tail and run around in circles she plays either on the couch or using the couch as an addition to her obstacle course round the apartment haha plus this is a rented apartment and my LL would NOT be impressed if I let them get ripped up, even when her claws were trimmed short they caused quite a few scratches which I need to work on smoothing over  so softpaws are really my best option, different circumstances - different solutions. I'd imagine once she calms down I won't need to use them anymore but that's a ways off from now!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My neighbors bought a new leather couch and the cat destroyed it. And it is an indoor/outdoor cat so it could outside to scratch! I just bought Nature's Miracle Scratching Deterrent Spray (all natural formula) because my friend said it worked on his leather chair. I don't have leather. I have sofas that look perfect for a cat to scratch and now one is. I have 3 different scratching materials in the room and she likes the sisal but if she is near the sofa, she can't bother to walk over 8 feet to the scratcher she likes. Now she is hooked on the sofa. I sprayed this stuff this afternoon ready for the miracle and about 20 minutes later she went over and scratched. I keep showing her and praising her for scratching the right place - telling her no on the other. Let's face it, she pretty much thinks she owns me!


----------

